# Lifetime TiVo TCD652160 (160 GB) Receiver As-IS



## rollsplat (May 9, 2012)

Ebay item for sale

Item #: 261035796574

This unit has quit working two weeks ago and I purchased a new premiere box. It worked perfectly before it quit. The top is scratched-up from an external hard-drive I had on top of it. I believe the fan died and it over-heated because it wasn't getting enough ventilation in my closed cabinet (that's all I can think of). No lights on front come on and the fan does not work. The unit has a lifetime subscription service that would be easy to transfer if you can get it working. A great by if you can get it working. Sold As-is. Comes with power cord only. (no remote, no tivo box). If you purchase it, you must agree to delete all of the content of the hard-drive off of it. A Email if you have any questions. Will only ship to US 48 states.


----------



## tracker_1 (May 11, 2008)

What are you asking for it for a quck sale here?


----------

